# Food Storage Containers?



## ndirishkmk (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any suggestions on specific food storage containers? I'll be getting the food in 30lb bags so I'll need one at least that big 

Thanks!


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

We have a "Gamma2 Vittles Vault Plus for Pet Food Storage" the 35lb one. It's airtight and pretty easy to open even single-handed. It's $35 on amazon but I got mine at TJMaxx on sale for $15 (regular price is only $20) if there's one near you. We love it and theres thousand reviews on amazon so quite common.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Check the bag of the brand of dog food you're using, the brand I buy recommends it be stored in the original bag in a cool dry place and if it's stored in a container, it recommended leaving it in the bag.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

I beleive the "store it in the original bag" is because so many people throw the bag out and if there's a problem with the food, your up a creek. 

We keep our bags in a drawer until we need to refill.

We have two IRIS containers (hold about 30lbs of food). Each dog has its own container. And they come with the smaller ones as well that we use for their treats. They fit nice in our pantry.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RBB63A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

We just bought a Vittles 50 (got it onsale for $20) but havent used it yet. We usually have 2-3 types of dog food open at a time, and we are hoping to fit 2 bag into this container.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DJOOI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's an article about storing dog food-

How to Keep Your Dog?s Food Fresh | petMD




> STORING DRY DOG FOOD
> How you handle food once you have it at home can make a big difference in how long it remains fresh and maintains its ideal nutritional profile. Exposure to air, light, hot temperatures and humidity speeds up the rate at which foods degrade. To limit these effects, keep dry foods in their original packaging. High-quality dog food bags have been designed to keep out the elements. Open the bag carefully so you can roll and hold the top closed with a clip or otherwise reseal the package in between uses.
> Plastic, glass or metal bins can also help protect dog food from the elements and from insects, rodents and other vermin; but owners should still place the food inside its original bag rather than pouring the kibble directly into a container. Store the bag or container off of the floor in a cool and dry location. Bins on wheels simplify the storage and movement of large bags of food.
> Ideally, dry food should be consumed within six weeks of opening the bag, so pick your bag sizes appropriately. Kibble can be left out in bowls for a day or so, but make sure you don’t offer more than what should be consumed in 24 hours. Larger meals limit your ability to monitor a dog’s appetite and put pets at risk for overeating and obesity. Wash bowls used for dry food at least once a week in hot, soapy water.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I purchased the containers I have at Target. They are made out of heavy plastic and the lid snaps shut (so the chow hound dogs who live with me and lack opposable thumbs cannot open them). They are large enough that I can store a large 30 lb. bag of dog food still in the bag in them. I believe they cost about $30 when I bought them a year ago.


----------

